# my Connemara :)



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

He's stunning!!!


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

hes gorgeous
very eye catching


----------



## edozier1 (May 1, 2007)

thanks so much!! he's a blast


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Wow, he is a real handsome boy! 

Actually, this wasn't what I expected. I always picture Connemara's as small gray ponies. I can definitely see the TB in him.


----------



## 2 Bay Geldings (Dec 21, 2008)

Aww, he is very sweet looking!!! His face reminds me alot of my TB - very sweet, kind, and innocent looking.


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

He's so adorable!! I love his face, it makes him look like a miniature TB.


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

I looked at the pics before I read the text and I was like WOW, what a BIG connemara!:lol:
He shore is purty! Nice jump pics.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Send him my way!!! Beautiful


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

Wow, he is stunning :shock: I would take him home in a heartbeat!


----------



## Colorado Dobes (Nov 12, 2008)

He is very handsome, and you're right - he does have a CUTE face!


----------



## edozier1 (May 1, 2007)

thank you for all the sweet comments!! he has _alot_ of Connemara in him...he acts like a big, stubborn pony :lol: but one of the best decisions I have ever made!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Very cute! Looks like a fun time


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

What a looker!!!


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

*gasp* no words he is so handsome!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

he is a cutie


----------



## WildHeartsCantBeBroken (Dec 7, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

cute horse!


----------

